# Μετάφραση από εβραϊκά προς ελληνικά



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2017)

Καλημέρα! Στο Υπουργείο δεν αναλαμβάνουν γλωσσικό συνδυασμό εβραϊκά-ελληνικά. Με την ισραηλινή πρεσβεία προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Γνωρίζετε κάποιον καλό συνάδελφο και/ή κάποιον που να κάνει επικύρωση μετάφρασης στον ίδιο γλωσσικό συνδυασμό;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2017)

Έκλεισε. Ευχαριστώ!


----------

